

Show HN: MindMup Storyboards - adzicg
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=W7LSa9H_FzA

======
adzicg
Author here. This video shows a feature we've been experimenting with lately,
aimed at people who write articles and blog posts and like to plan the
structure of their writing using mind maps. I'd love to hear your feedback.

